# My other hobby-FPV



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

So I fly FPV (First Person View/Video) using remote control airplanes. I did some flying today and wanted to share the clips with you guys 






Watch in HD!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

dude my mind was just blown ! i had pink floyd playing in the background and when i started this video the song , wish you were here, also started at the same time ! they went together really well for the duration of the video . :blink:


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

That's Pink Floyd for you - like a good wine they go with anything! 

Seriously though - I've always wanted an RC plane, but that's a whole new ball game. Great video Carbon - thanks for sharing


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Cool thing Carbon. With this setup you can also easily detect some nice forks on high trees


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Good skills! I tried rc couple times with same results ... tree had new decoration.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i envy you, about 2 years ago i spent a fair bit of money on a good rc helicopter i flew it twice crashed it and spent a tonne on repairs and am now to scared to try and fly it again.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

awesome dude! I thought that plane was gonna eat the ground once or twice.... or the fence that one time! But nope, great flying man. I want some barrel rolls and backflips next time! cool vid.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

FPV is pretty cool. What range do the controllers/aero vehicle have?


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Haha, that is the question! It really depends on weather, topography, antennas, ect.

My short range flying wing has a comfortable range of about a mile. I don't have any need to fly over a mile though, even though I could.

My long range plane has a range of about 5 miles with a directional antenna. If I got a UHF system to control my plane I could conceivably go about 10miles with that video system and a high gain antenna.

There are two limiting factors to range; video signal and control signal. With my short range plane the limit is my control signal, I'm just using a 2.4ghz transmitter, nothing special. For my longer range I'm also limited by my control signal which is on 72mhz. The limit depends but on good days people have been known to reach about 5miles with 72mhz. If I wanted more range from both my planes I would get a UHF transmitter and have a lot more range.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Carbon said:


> Haha, that is the question! It really depends on weather, topography, antennas, ect.
> 
> My short range flying wing has a comfortable range of about a mile. I don't have any need to fly over a mile though, even though I could.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Very interesting.

It then sounds like you see what the plane sees by a vid monitor in your hands. Hence you can fly without a line of sight of the plane or whatever craft the video camera is on. Makes sense.


----------

